# problem with Kohler toilet



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Got a call from my best gc. Said toilet was leaking on the upstairs guest bath. This house is brand new. Ho and wife just moved in maybe 2 months ago. So I drive the 45 miles, arrive at 9 am. Take lid off the tank and allow just a small amount of water to flush, not a complete flush. Lo and behold there is a small trickle of water on the floor in the rear of the bowl. Upon inspection, I can now see a stain on the baseboard directly behind the john so it definetely has leaked a time or two. They only used it a few times. So assuming the seal somehow was bad ( toilet was rock solid steady ) I decided to pull it up and reseal. Well, that did not do the trick. Water trickled from the same spot. Once again I pulled it up, took it outside with the tank off and placed the bowl on blocks. Ran water with a garden hose through the hole where the tank is mounted. As soon as the trap filled and began flowing out the bottom, a small leak appeared from a small factory defect near the outlet. Called supply house from where I bought it. Was special ordered when new, due to owner upgrades. Needless to say they didn't have one in stock but a comparable one. New system 5 flushing or something they call it. After the ho agreed that if it looked similar they would settle for that one since company was coming for x-mas and it had to be fixed. Got the thing installed after waiting for supply house to bring it. ( long story there too ). 
Shouldn't Kohler re-emburse me for the labor or am I s.o.l?
I haven't had a chance to go down there personally to gripe to my salesman but will after x-mas. What do you folks think?


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

that's crappy! was the toilet provided by you or the client? that usually determines who pays or eats the labor costs for me...either way no one really wins on stuff like this.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm guessing that the labor is going to be eaten by you. what i'd be shooting for is a happy customer that isn't going to be investigating the extent of any water damage that may or may not have occured. i know it sucks to lose 3 hours of your time but it's better than dealing with a pissed off customer that wants you to replace their flooring. 

most manufacturers will replace their product but in the limited warranty it usually states that any damage caused by a faulty part is not their responsibility. that leaves you, the GC and the homeowner to figure it out. good luck bro.




paul


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea. I bought the toilet, and passed along my markup but markup sure didn't cover the cost to replace the fixture. Homeowner knows the replacement was a tad cheaper than the one that was defective, therefore expects a credit for the difference, Geez. No win situation for me.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had similar situations. Call the Kohler rep in your area, tell him the situation. They usually will give you product to pay you for your time.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a question, and I am just curious. 

Why couldn't you just have told the GC or the HO, that someone was going to have to cut you a check for the labor?

I do understand how GC'S play that "Oh come on man, I feed you all this work" line of **** , but personally, I think we all just need to stop letting these gc's get away with all the "on the cuff" BS

I know some of the "older" gentlemen will just tell me this is just part of business, and maybe it was, but it's time to change it.....wouldn't you say?

Just my thoughts


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> Here's a question, and I am just curious.
> 
> Why couldn't you just have told the GC or the HO, that someone was going to have to cut you a check for the labor?
> 
> ...


Then the GC will turn around and tell you that he will supply all the fixtures in the future since you won't warranty the product you supplied.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Then the GC will turn around and tell you that he will supply all the fixtures in the future since you won't warranty the product you supplied.


That's actually good and I bet it wouldn't last long.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> That's actually good and I bet it wouldn't last long.



Maybe in your world, but the markup on fixtures for the last co-op renovation I did was $35,000.00, that is a lot of money to leave on the table over an hour or two in labor and inconvienance.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Maybe in your world, but the markup on fixtures for the last co-op renovation I did was $35,000.00, that is a lot of money to leave on the table over an hour or two in labor and inconvienance.



That's 100% profit that 35k?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> That's 100% profit that 35k?


Of course not, we have to warehouse it and deliver it to job site.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

******* said:


> Here's a question, and I am just curious.
> 
> Why couldn't you just have told the GC or the HO, that someone was going to have to cut you a check for the labor?
> 
> ...


You are exactly right and I did change it about 3 years ago! Haven't done new work since! I left all that gc crapola behind. They weren't paying me enough to begin with but wanted me to correct other people's problems for free. I no longer "negotiate" my pricing, look at stuff for free in hopes of getting it, wait who knows how long to get paid, or fix other people's screw ups for free.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Gerber toilets*

had more than one lose water in bowl shortly after install..if customers reasonable with me then ditto..
The trick here is as always... Get your max profits on every job!..then u can be Super-plumber to the customer and just rereplace bowl..Sucks but it happens..swallow apoligize for product and leave like a Man!

I always look ahead financially in my profits..
Blacktags motto says ... "you can always come in less on a repair quote but try to get more"..ya probrably get your $$ but it leaves a bad taste in theirs and my mouth..

"Basic Honesty always prevails"

A man without honor-has nothing!


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

The best answer here is to not use Kohler or warn that you won't be held responsible for any defects of their products. I know every maker of plumbing products will let a less than high quality product slip through quality control but Kohler is horrible about this. I had to send back 18 of 60 single hole lavs for a condo complex I was finishing in 2003 due to blemishes that prevented me from installing the faucets correctly; the problem caused headaches galore and lost a lot of money for those involved in the project, I haven't installed Kohler out of personal choice since.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

dankman said:


> The best answer here is to not use Kohler or warn that you won't be held responsible for any defects of their products.


:thumbup: preach on


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll say they are quite a bit better than those Mexican Standard Fixtures,,,:whistling2:


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

The initial first phone converstion I size up the customer..Do they bad mouth others? Call me "yo" .. Inform me of other bidders -know what rough and finish mean etc. 
I never deal with HO's who know more about the product or how to install it than me..I pass..let a newbie deal with em..
Always an open door for confrontations on just about everything....my .02


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Luck!! I just went through this with American Standard. Have had several call backs on the Cadets. I contacted A.S. directly about three weeks ago and asked them about be reimbursed for some of the labor and parts. They said they decide this on a case by case situation. I had to write a letter to them stating all of the situations. Have not heard back from them yet!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

longplumb said:


> Good Luck!! I just went through this with American Standard. Have had several call backs on the Cadets. I contacted A.S. directly about three weeks ago and asked them about be reimbursed for some of the labor and parts. They said they decide this on a case by case situation. I had to write a letter to them stating all of the situations. Have not heard back from them yet!!


Don't hold your breath!:whistling2:

It's far easier to switch brands!


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

*I states in our contract:*

We will warranty defects in product which we supply (and mark-up). If customer supplies fixtures, any defects will only be addressed as a service call or extra. 

In the last two months, we have had defects in one Champion 4 and one Cadet. Both supplied by customers and both charged as additional service calls.

Marc Brenner, plumbing/mechanical contractor, northern Calf., SF Bay Area, since 1974.


----------

